# Eggs



## Carol S (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi:

What are the chances of Russian tortoise eggs hatching in the outside enclosure? I am sure that at least one of my females have laid eggs as last last summer she laid five eggs; however, I knew they were not fertile as at that time she had not been around a male for many, many years. However, last fall and this year she has mated with a male. 

How dry does the soil have to be not to damage eggs? I have different things in the enclosure that must be watered or that will die. The part that has weeds that I planted from seeds I just lightly sprinkle every day and other plants have to be watered more deeply. 

Thanks for any information. 

Carol


----------



## Laura (Jul 22, 2011)

they hatch in the wild all the time.. 
Do you know where the eggs are or IF there are any?


----------



## Carol S (Jul 22, 2011)

Laura said:


> they hatch in the wild all the time..
> Do you know where the eggs are or IF there are any?



I don't know if there are any eggs. I am just figuring there are as my oldest female laid five eggs last year (in July, just a week or so after she was given to me). I also have two other adult females and another female who is just about grown and figure between all the females there should be some eggs. 

Carol


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 23, 2011)

Whether they hatch in the enclosure or not depends on where you are in the country. You also don't have to keep the eggs totally dry, humidity in the soil is fine. So no worrys about watering the plants in the enclosure. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Carol:

I think that since you are in sunny California, the eggs probably will hatch in the ground. But, do you have a red ant problem? Those darned ants can smell the eggs and will eat them.


----------



## Carol S (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you everybody for the information. 

I did have a problem with red ants earlier in the summer, but I haven't seen any for about a month, so hopefully if there are eggs the ants won't return and destroy them. I am going to keep an extra lookout for ants. 

Carol


----------



## Shelly (Jul 27, 2011)

egyptiandan said:


> You also don't have to keep the eggs totally dry, humidity in the soil is fine.



Is completely dry OK as well, or is some humidity always needed? Specifically, I am asking about CDT eggs.


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 27, 2011)

I have incubated naturally in the ground and in incubators and mine hatch out in Arizona.


----------

